# [SOLVED] AMD Vision Engine Control Center will not open!



## alanmtt (Oct 25, 2011)

So this just appears to have happened randomly. Every time I turn my computer on, a little CCC icon appears in the system tray after about 1 minute. From there, I can open the Engine Control Center and adjust settings and view GPU temps and what not. Well I just noticed that the icon is gone from the system tray now. Also, I cannot open ECC no matter what I do. I have uninstalled every AMD program through the AMD uninstall suite, I have rebooted, I have tried everything I know to try, and it still won't open. 

I say this happened randomly because I literally have changed nothing with the computer. I was just adjusting some settings yesterday and noticed later that day that it wasn't working anymore. Any suggestions?

My specs are: Win 7 64, AMD A8-3800, 2 Radeon HD 6790's in crossfire.


----------



## Babbzzz (Jul 14, 2011)

*Re: AMD Vision Engine Control Center will not open!*

Hello allanmtt :wave:

Have you tried doing a *System Restore*?

Try using Revo Uninstaller to uninstall the program.


----------



## alanmtt (Oct 25, 2011)

*Re: AMD Vision Engine Control Center will not open!*

No I have not yet. I am trying another uninstall with a driver sweeper this time as well. I will report back if that doesn't work and try a restore point.


----------



## alanmtt (Oct 25, 2011)

*Re: AMD Vision Engine Control Center will not open!*

No luck with anything. I used REVO uninstaller and a driver sweeper. Reinstalled everything and it still didn't work. I even went back to a restore point and nothing. I am at a total loss. It's weird because the cards work fine when I'm playing a game, I just can't access any of the settings which is kind of annoying. I have no idea what else to try.


----------



## Babbzzz (Jul 14, 2011)

*Re: AMD Vision Engine Control Center will not open!*

See if you have any luck with the steps taken by these users. 

CCC not opening or working - Overclockers Forums


----------



## alanmtt (Oct 25, 2011)

*Re: AMD Vision Engine Control Center will not open!*

Man I have tried everything I know of, and what it seems most other people know too. I have done every suggestion I have been given. I am at a total loss and incredibly frustrated. I don't know what to do. I just have too much stuff on my computer to do a clean OS install, it would take me a week to get it all back to how it was. I really hope someone has something else other than clean install the program. I have done that in every possible way. 

The worst part about this whole thing is that I didn't even install anything or change anything to make this happen! It just happened randomly.


----------



## Babbzzz (Jul 14, 2011)

*Re: AMD Vision Engine Control Center will not open!*

The suggestions mentioned in the below forums, seem to have worked for many. Try them: [SOLVED] catalyst control center wont start? - Rage3D Discussion Area


----------



## alanmtt (Oct 25, 2011)

*Re: AMD Vision Engine Control Center will not open!*

Damnit I am so mad right now! Nothing is freakin working! I have tried literally 10 things and wasted an entire day and have gotten absolutely nowhere. I don't know what to do. I am almost ready to just reload the OS because this is ridiculous. I have so many games that play a lot better with xfire and now it's not working. I am almost out of patience with this problem.


----------



## alanmtt (Oct 25, 2011)

*Re: AMD Vision Engine Control Center will not open!*

Well, thanks for the help that I got. I just decided to do a clean OS install. It's going to be a pain reinstalling all the games, but sometimes a fresh install is a good thing. I hadn't done one since I went to xfire cards and it seems to work a little smoother now too. So the only note to take is that ccc.exe would never run for me. If I tried to for it through run prompt cli.exe would pop up for a few seconds then go away. I don't know if that means anything. Now that I have reinstalled the OS, everything seems to be working great. I will learn from this and definitely make a restore point to go back to if this happens again.


----------

